# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Продление акции «Рекордные условия»

## ByFly

Хорошая новость! Получить еще больше высокоскоростного Интернета, существенно экономя  легко, если подключиться на тарифный план линейки Рекорд.
	Акция Рекордные условия для физических лиц от byfly продлена до 31.08.2014.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

